# Surgeons Archive Megathread



## Lorsss (Dec 12, 2019)

This megathread is aimed to gather all the information about surgeons and surgery prices across Europe, America and Asia.
Whoever wants to collaborate to this thread should post information about surgery prices and surgeon reviews.
I will add to the following list all the useful information you can give:




Spoiler: Surgeons for Procedure






Spoiler: Custom implants



*New York based:*
New York Center clinic
Dr Philip Miller

*Beverly Hills based:*
Dr Dhir
Dr Jason Champagne
Drss Catherine Chang
Dr Jason Diamond
Dr Binder

*Other Locations:*
Dr Eppley (Texas)
Dr Yaremchuck (Boston)
Dr Defrancq (Belgium)
Dr Niamtu (Virginia)





Spoiler: Orbital Rim Implants



All the surgeons i mentioned for custom implants generally
Dr Pagnoni (Italy) cost: 10k (14k for orbital+zygo)
Dr Alberto Armellini (Italy)
Dr Taban: cost: 8.5k + 3.5k for anethesia and hospitalization





Spoiler: MaxilloFacial Surgery and osteotomies



Dr Andreishchev (Russia), cost for double jaw: 5000 + 400-800 for braces
Dr Antipov (Russia)
Dr Raffaini (Itay), cost for Double jaw + braces: 20 k
Dr Defrancq (Belgium)
Dr. Ramin Zarrinbal (Germany)
Dr. Albino Triaca (Switzerland)
Dr. Hermann Sailer (Switzerland)
Ortognatica Roma (Italy) cost for Double Jaw + partial chin wing + braces: 12-15k
Dr. Shetty (India)





Spoiler: Oculoplasty



Dr Taban (USA)
Dr Kyazan (Turkey)
Dr Kaskeroglu (Turkey)
Dr Karamifar (Iran)
Dr Pascali (Italy)
Dr Andreishchev (Russia), cost for canthoplasty: 3K





Spoiler: Hair Transplant



Turkish ones





Spoiler: Rhynoplasty



Geve Klinica (Slovakia)
Dr. Dean Toriumi (USA)
Dr. Richard Davis (USA)
Dr. Vladimir Grigoryants (USA)
Dr. Spencer Cochran (USA)
Dr. Ashkan Ghavami (USA)
Dr. Paul Nassif (USA)
Dr. Taras Matolinets (Ukraine)
Dr. Shahriyan Yahyavi (Iran)
@drsuleymantas
@drmirzafirat
@bariscakir__
Dr Fedrighi (Italy)


Limb Lengthening





many thanks to Blue Phamtom for the guide on Rhyno surgeons


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Dec 12, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/dr_antipov/


He has 2 hours long YT video doing a BiMax


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 12, 2019)

Barbarossa_ said:


> https://www.instagram.com/dr_antipov/


Does he perform orthognatic surgery?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 12, 2019)

Barbarossa_ said:


> https://www.instagram.com/dr_antipov/
> 
> 
> He has 2 hours long YT video doing a BiMax


regret clicking that


----------



## needsolution (Dec 12, 2019)

Any maxillofacial?


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 12, 2019)

needsolution said:


> Any maxillofacial?


Read the Osteotomies spoiler


----------



## prgfromnl (Dec 12, 2019)

Under rhynoplasty, gene clinic is Slovakia not Slovenia


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 12, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> regret clicking that


Doesn't phase me.


----------



## lowiqcel (Dec 12, 2019)

This is fail googled one of the rhino docs and about 10 people came out


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 12, 2019)

lowiqcel said:


> This is fail googled one of the rhino docs and about 10 people came out


I took the list of the Rhyno doctors from an italian incel forum


----------



## reptiles (Jan 6, 2020)

Dr lee https://www.cincinnatijawsurgery.com/success-stories/dr-lees-success-stories/before-after-photos/











Dr stein berg











dr randy r













*Jaw Repositioning (Orthognathic Surgery) Photos | Dallas Surgical Arts*
Dallas Surgical Arts & Oral Surgeon Randy R. Sanovich, DDS in Dallas TX offers Oral Surgery. Call today for a consultation!



www.dallassurgicalarts.com

Manolis.







*Jaw Surgery - Manolis Heliotis*
The patient presented with the following complaints Long face Excessive upper incisor show at rest Obtuse naso-labial angle (shape of the junction between nose and upper lip) Gummy smile Narrow nasal passageways and narrow base of nose with difficulty in breathing through the nose, with...
www.manolisheliotis.co.uk











Dr reynolds






*Corrective Jaw Surgery (Orthognathic) | Reynolds Oral & Facial Surgery*
Orthognathic Surgery (Corrective Jaw Surgery) involves moving the bones of the jaw(s), resulting in a more harmonious bite and facial appearance.
www.reynoldsoralfacial.com













Dr Antipov


*Double Jaw Orthognathic Surgery - Corrective Jaw Surgery - Dr. Antipov*
Complex double jaw orthognathic surgery results at the Galleria OMS, Roseville, CA.



www.drantipov.com











Christopher t johnson

Advanced Faces Craniofacial surgery pictures, Craniofacial surgery pictures Orlando, Craniofacial surgery pictures Clermont, Craniofacial surgery pictures Windermere, Craniofacial surgery pictures Lakeland, Craniofacial surgery pictures Leesburg, Craniofacial surgery pictures Lake County Florida, Craniofacial surgery pictures Florida


----------



## Kaladont (Jan 24, 2020)

Dr Antipov has Nice before and after pictures but he's probably really expensive if he's charging around 500$ for a Skype consultation


----------



## tiger88 (Apr 14, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> This megathread is aimed to gather all the information about surgeons and surgery prices across Europe, America and Asia.
> Whoever wants to collaborate to this thread should post information about surgery prices and surgeon reviews.
> I will add to the following list all the useful information you can give:
> 
> ...


IF YOU WERE TO CHOOSE ONLY ONE TOP SURGEON FOR EACH CATEGORY, WHOM WOULD YOU CHOOSE. MONEY AND LOCATION IS NO BAR.


Lorsss said:


> This megathread is aimed to gather all the information about surgeons and surgery prices across Europe, America and Asia.
> Whoever wants to collaborate to this thread should post information about surgery prices and surgeon reviews.
> I will add to the following list all the useful information you can give:
> 
> ...


How come there is no mention of Dr Michael Gunson(Arnett Gunson fame), USA in maxillofacial surgery category. Isn't he considered the best in the world?


----------



## Luis (Jul 14, 2020)

New here, thanks a trillion— the post helps with getting a feel for what the clinical world is like for our treatments - seeing more and more that travel will likely be necessary as a UK resident a high quality surgeon will be extremely hard to find - especially on NHS. I’m already doing a hair transplant in August, Turkey, With dr Ziya Yavuz and after that I was going to do rhino for cosmetics except now I am looking to correct my mouth breathing when I sleep as there is the chance that jaw surgery will fix nose too.


----------



## Timelessbrah (Jul 15, 2020)

Saved thread.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jul 15, 2020)

is the russian one really that cheap?


----------



## JustAFewMM (Jul 15, 2020)

Please include all good surgeons in EU too


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jul 15, 2020)

JustAFewMM said:


> Please include all good surgeons in EU too


He did mention Zarrinbal,Triaca,OrthnaticaRoma and others


----------



## JustAFewMM (Jul 15, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> He did mention Zarrinbal,Triaca,OrthnaticaRoma and others


I see, any rhinoplasty surgeons for cuck Germany or nearby like Turkey or France?


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 13, 2020)

*frickin idiot andreishev said its 15k euro for bimax and genio i swear i hate these foreign surgeons they charge so much extra for foreingers like wtf*

*frickin jew imagine 15k euro for trimax when he charges 10k usd for everyone else*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 13, 2020)

Funny because this is reply 21

So much for mega thread


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 15, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Funny because this is reply 21
> 
> So much for mega thread


andreishev is scamming me i need to sort this dude out

imagine trying to rip off a highschooler who needs to ascend how low can a guy go


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> andreishev is scamming me i need to sort this dude out
> 
> imagine trying to rip off a highschooler who needs to ascend how low can a guy go


bruh jfl

he will pergorm like lefort 4 if u pay enough


----------



## PYT (Oct 15, 2020)

dn read 


Lorsss said:


> This megathread is aimed to gather all the information about surgeons and surgery prices across Europe, America and Asia.
> Whoever wants to collaborate to this thread should post information about surgery prices and surgeon reviews.
> I will add to the following list all the useful information you can give:
> 
> ...


dn read


----------



## homo_faber (Oct 27, 2020)

Dr Taban (USA)
Dr Kyazan (Turkey)
Dr Kaskeroglu (Turkey)
Dr Karamifar (Iran)
Dr Pascali (Italy)
Dr Andreishchev (Russia), cost for canthoplasty: 3K


do these people offer orbital decompression?

any doctor who offers orbital decompression except taban


----------



## homo_faber (Oct 27, 2020)

good thread by the way


----------

